# Christian Genocide in Somalia



## Jroc (Aug 20, 2011)

*More tolerance from the "religion of peace"*







The Islamist terrorist group al Shabab is intentionally starving Somali Christians in territory it controls. Its just the latest incident in the terror groups systematic efforts to eradicate all of Somalias Christians.

According to the International Christian Concern (ICC), al Shababs intentional denial of humanitarian aid has resulted in the deliberate starvation of 18 Christians in the Somali cities of Afgoye, Baidawa, and Kismayo. As ICC spokesman Jonathan Racho said, Any Somali that is suspected of being a Christian, or a friend of a Christian, does not receive any food aid.

Unfortunately, the ongoing and purposeful elimination of the small Somali Christian community at the hands of al Shabab has gone largely unrecognized and unreported, eclipsed by the other horrors of rape, torture and murder perpetrated upon most of Somalias Muslim population by the Islamist terrorist group.

It goes without saying that al Shababs brutality has been well documented, most recently in a report issued by Human Rights Watch, which found the terror group continuing to carry out public beheadings and floggings; forced recruitment of children into its forces; and the denial of humanitarian assistance to the 2.2 million starving Somalis in al Shabab-controlled territory. 

So, it shouldnt surprise that al Shabab, which has openly professed its intention to rid Somalia of a Christian presence, is focusing its particular brand of barbarity on Somali Christians. After all, this is the same group that in August 2010 banned three Christian Aid Groups that it stated were acting as missionaries under the guise of humanitarian work while at the same time spreading what they termed as corrupted ideologies in order to taint the pure creed of the Muslims in Somalia.

Of course, it should be noted that the persecution of Christian Somalis pre-dates the rise of al Shabab. That assault arose from the outset of Somalias 1991 civil war and has gone unabated ever since. During that time it is estimated that over a thousand Somali Christian adults have been killed in this overwhelmingly Muslim country


Christian Genocide in Somalia | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Ropey (Aug 20, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Of course, it should be noted that the persecution of Christian Somalis pre-dates the rise of al Shabab. That assault arose from the outset of Somalia&#8217;s 1991 civil war and has gone unabated ever since. During that time it is estimated that over a thousand Somali Christian adults have been killed in this overwhelmingly Muslim country



Christian Somalis (in the arena) predates Islam. al SHabab is an Arab attack on their black believing brethren.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 20, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, it should be noted that the persecution of Christian Somalis pre-dates the rise of al Shabab. That assault arose from the outset of Somalias 1991 civil war and has gone unabated ever since. During that time it is estimated that over a thousand Somali Christian adults have been killed in this overwhelmingly Muslim country
> ...


why isn't the 1st black president coming to the rescue of these oppressed black Christians??


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2011)

Christians killing Muslims in Nigeria, violence begetting violence

Christians killing Muslims in Nigeria, violence begetting violence | Schleitheim


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2011)

Norway suspect sought 'Christian war' against Islam


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2011)

'US killing Muslims in Israel's interest'


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2011)

Staggering Statistics on Muslims Killing Muslims « Waste Of My Oxygen


----------



## yidnar (Aug 20, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> Norway suspect sought 'Christian war' against Islam


if christians really wanted to wipe out the shit hands of the world we could do it over night!!!KA BOOM!!!....typical liberal traitor!!


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2011)

all types of people are killing. The muslims do not have a monopoly.

I served 6 years in the US Army, how many have you served. I bet zero.


----------



## Tank (Aug 20, 2011)

******* killing ******* is normal


----------



## Ropey (Aug 20, 2011)

yidnar said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



He's American. Do you remember what happened the last time an American President (yes, he was white) attempted to help starving Somalis? They 'bugged out'.  

Hmmm?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2011)

Tank said:


> ******* killing ******* is normal



crackers killing crackers is normal also.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2011)

yidnar said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Norway suspect sought 'Christian war' against Islam
> ...



Real, true Christians would not want to kill anybody


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 20, 2011)

Ropey said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Instead of allowing the Military to run a military operation the Somali mission was a political stunt. Blackhawk down was solely due to the refusal of the President to allow the military to run its missions.


----------



## Ropey (Aug 20, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Yes, you are correct. I need to clarify. 

The US military does not lose wars.  The US politicians lose wars.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 20, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> Christians killing Muslims in Nigeria, violence begetting violence
> 
> Christians killing Muslims in Nigeria, violence begetting violence | Schleitheim



Love the way idiots like you try to minimize muslims atrocities all over the muslim world there is killing going on, crazy isn&#8217;t it? How do you explain it? Use your friken head before you make stupid posts&#8230;I know its hard for you.


----------



## waltky (Aug 26, 2011)

When yer hot, yer hot...

*Study: Climate is Major Violence Trigger*
_August 26, 2011 - Forecasts can help mitigate human Crisis_


> A new study in the journal Nature finds that war is associated with global climate.  Researchers from Princeton University and the Earth Institute at Columbia University focused on the natural climate cycle known as El Nino Southern Oscillation, or ENSO. This periodic warming of Pacific Ocean waters occurs every three to five years - alternating with cooling periods known as La Nina.  The authors tallied some 234 conflicts across 175 countries in Africa, the Middle East, South East Asia, South Pacific and the Americas where more than 25 people were killed in a given year. Half the conflicts caused more than 1,000 battle-related deaths.
> 
> Lead author and Princeton University researcher Solomon Hsiang says the work is the first to document a correlation between climate and civil unrest on a global scale in modern times.  When we went back and looked through the data since 1950 approximately one-in-five civil conflicts were influenced by El Nino.  That's double the rate of conflict in La Nina years.  Hsiang didnt expect the magnitude of the effect to be so large. What it really says is that not only does the climate affect conflict, its a major factor in determining global patterns of violence.
> 
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 29, 2011)

Christians are at the bottom of the food chain in Somalia, they are fucked. The live stock will get more of that food aid than they will.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 29, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Christians are at the bottom of the food chain in Somalia, they are fucked. The live stock will get more of that food aid than they will.



They will be extinct in Somalia soon. I'm sure if they were some knid of insect or other animal the libs would be up in arms over it, But we hear nothing about this from them....There are "too many people" anyway right?


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 30, 2011)

Jroc said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Christians are at the bottom of the food chain in Somalia, they are fucked. The live stock will get more of that food aid than they will.
> ...



I am surprised there are any Christians left in Somalia to be honest.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 30, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > ******* killing ******* is normal
> ...


in a war maybe but your species kill each other over the last piece fried chicken!!...............FACT.............ABOUT 3 YRS AGO I WITNESSED 2 SHITSKINS BEAT THE HELL OUT OF EACH OTHER OVER A PIECE OF CHICKEN!!


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 30, 2011)

yidnar said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


----------



## yidnar (Aug 30, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


I am surprised their are any shitskins left in Somalia !!


----------



## yidnar (Aug 30, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


 bullshit???so are you disclaiming that the biggest killer of blacks [other than aids] is other blacks???


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 30, 2011)

yidnar said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


----------

